# Sugar glider mess?!?



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey,

I'm getting some gliders end of this week/start of next, I know all I need to know about them.

What I want to ask from glider keepers is what is there food mess like,,,,,up the Walls etc.....

I can imagen it to be the same as parrots with there fruit and things. 

Any pictures of you cage set up would be nice to.


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

Ashley_Holings said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm getting some gliders end of this week/start of next, I know all I need to know about them.
> 
> ...


 
oh no... its alot worse than parrots my friend. Suggies will pee and poo through the bars of the cage too... if you have cage close to any walls it soon builds up lol


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, and dried fruit results in wallpaper tears and if it's a painted wall you'll scrub off the paint. haha.
They're very messy, as exoticskeepers has said. Not had poo through the bars but they get sticky with a combination of fruit juices and urine. It's advised to either keep them away from walls with newspaper surrounding the cage/indoor aviary or you can opt to have perspex or something put on the wall in front of where the cage will be.

Good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Definitely a lot messier than parrots...parrots just produce dry seed husk and feathers, suggies produce lovely pellets of wet food goo and poop and plaster it to your walls lol. :2thumb: Gotta love them.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

exoticskeepers said:


> oh no... its alot worse than parrots my friend. Suggies will pee and poo through the bars of the cage too... if you have cage close to any walls it soon builds up lol


what parrots do you keep then?!?


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Definitely a lot messier than parrots...parrots just produce dry seed husk and feathers, suggies produce lovely pellets of wet food goo and poop and plaster it to your walls lol. :2thumb: Gotta love them.


parrots also cover the walls in fruit and poo through the cage


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I must have met some very tidy parrots then!


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

depends on what the parrot eats. A Lori would be as messy as a glider... projectile poo.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

I have an African grey and when she has fruit it goes EVERYWHERE


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

My suggies now live in the spare room right in the middle away from all the walls. And i hoover everyday. Go in during the day room is so tidy and clean. let them out at night for a play and feed them some worms for a couple of hours. then ill put them back room is still clean odd poo hear and there.
Wake up in the morning and its like they have had a massive food fight its every where:lol2:. still gets on the wall. bless them now call them the bugger gliders but do love them to bits. and mums pregnant again so no dout that will be a couple more to join the party: victory:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

any pictures of your gliders and there cage?


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

None of the cage but here are the last Babys we had
























last one is recent of him now:2thumb:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Wicked,, i cant wait to get some :mf_dribble:


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool where abouts you getting yours from. just noticed your near to me:2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

awwwwe look at them baby waby gliders. i'd love suggies at some point, was hoping it'd be this year but it's looking more and more unlikely. 

i've got 3 parrots and they poo on the walls and the floor that surrounds their cages. it looks like a bloodbath when they have pomegranite. i couldn't imagine suggies would be worse. if they are i may as well just sell my house & move into a squat with the parrots & sugar gliders. 

and the person that said parrots only produce dried seed husks & feathers, i hope you've never kept parrots.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Doone said:


> Cool where abouts you getting yours from. just noticed your near to me:2thumb:


I plan on getting them from Ameyzoo you know of it? where abouts in MK are you?


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

teshu said:


> awwwwe look at them baby waby gliders. i'd love suggies at some point, was hoping it'd be this year but it's looking more and more unlikely.
> 
> i've got 3 parrots and they poo on the walls and the floor that surrounds their cages. it looks like a bloodbath when they have pomegranite. i couldn't imagine suggies would be worse. if they are i may as well just sell my house & move into a squat with the parrots & sugar gliders.
> 
> and the person that said parrots only produce dried seed husks & feathers, i hope you've never kept parrots.


Cheers for the bit of back up there teshu on how messy parrots are :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Ashley_Holings said:


> I plan on getting them from Ameyzoo you know of it? where abouts in MK are you?


Yer i know it well got our first 2 off mark and susy. and our cage :2thumb:
Right near the centre


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you get a adult pair off of him?

Whats the cage like and how much it cost ya,, you got a picture of it??


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

We got an unrelated pair that were a year old. Can't remember the cost as it was a couple of years ago. The cage is just simple on we let them out for a couple of hours each night. Sorry don't have a pic and I'm at work now so can't take one.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh right cool, do ya work nights then??


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Only at the min back on days from Monday can't wait not a fan of working nights. When you get the suggies feel free to pm me for any advise Or questions you have.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

I work nights also, have done for 5 years!! 

Nice one cheers Doone

I just want them now but got to wait for a unrelated pair.


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

5years wow you must like it then. 
Do you work local or have to travel far. 

I know what you mean our female is pregnant so just waitng for them to come out of the pouch.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

I work in London on the underground.

im still yet to get to see a sugar glider properly first hand, lots of YouTube videos though lol.


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Really did he not show you any in the shop. They are funny mate. Wait till you here them crabbing. Wouldn't think something that small and cute would make a noise like it:lol2:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Well yeah,, he come out with one which was crabbing like mad, show us quick then took him back. 

Your up early or you just got in ?!?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ashley_Holings said:


> I plan on getting them from Ameyzoo you know of it? where abouts in MK are you?


Ashley, I would find a private breeder TBH. AZ do not handle their gliders as demonstrated by the very brief introduction to a crabbing youngster, and there are other reasons but I can't say too much, but I would seriously advise you to wait, find a breeder that can give good advice and whose joeys are well socialised. 

And please, join my UK glider forum (you too Doone) lots of info and friendly chat.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> Ashley, I would find a private breeder TBH. AZ do not handle their gliders as demonstrated by the very brief introduction to a crabbing youngster, and there are other reasons but I can't say too much, but I would seriously advise you to wait, find a breeder that can give good advice and whose joeys are well socialised.
> 
> And please, join my UK glider forum (you too Doone) lots of info and friendly chat.


Hi Glider Girl,

You have a PM,

I have had reptiles from AZ before and the information given by them has been great and spot on.
I have had MANY talks with them over Sugar Gliders and all the information given is great and AZ gives me no reason not the trust the advise and information given on any animal.

If you could reply to my PM that would be great.


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

The glider i got from Amey ZOo was wrongly sexed and in poor condition. After numerous calls back to Mark i everntually found some real advice. ALso they were kept in tiny cages in the back of the shop, non were overly handleable.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that your glider was sexed wrongly as its pretty hard to get wrong due to the males balls being on the front of there bellies. How long ago was this?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It is easy to sex adults and joeys, but there is a point between the two when the testes haven't actually dropped in to the sac and so they're not as prominent as an adult's. Because the belly is fully furred the poms *can* be missed. I've known it happen to a few people unfortunately.


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Look at the poms on him.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Doone said:


> Look at the poms on him. image


 

he is deffo a him :gasp::lol2::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

He looks wicked! Is this one you got from AZ?!?


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

No he is one of the babys from the pair. Called Loki


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice one. How was the pair you got from there did they bond well with you?!?


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

In the end they did slow at first just building up trust. But the babys bond alot more.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

:2thumb: I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Doone said:


> Look at the poms on him. image


His poms have certainly dropped. Around 8-10 weeks they've not and it's around that time it's harder to tell. Just goes to show though - how on earth can you sex a glider incorrectly! :whistling2:


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ashley_Holings said:


> I find it hard to believe that your glider was sexed wrongly as its pretty hard to get wrong due to the males balls being on the front of there bellies. How long ago was this?


well i got HER he held her told me it was a she, i named her May, took HER home and she way a RAY. It is almost impossible to sex them wrong and my 8-9 years of looking after them and breeding them have taught me this.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Well from that all i could/would say is that were all human and humans make mistakes.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That isn't an isolated instance from that particular "breeder", though....


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Have you also had this problem ?!?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not me, personally, but I know of several who've had the same thing happen to them from that same person.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't worry Ash, I don't think you're going to be coming back with two hideously deformed, ill gliders. I'm sure they will be healthy enough, you just need to be prepared for them to be unsocialised, if they've been incorrectly sexed then that is easily sorted. 

Just ignore his advice and if you encounter a problem be prepared for the response 'it's not my problem'. I spoke to a guy a year or so ago who bought his gliders off AZ, one of them ended up suffering from a nutritional deficiency (I don't know how long he'd had them and I'm not saying that is Mark's fault), he called Mark and Mark's response was 'not my problem get them to a vet'. I agree with get them to a vet, but the poor guy needed to know how to ensure this doesn't happen again and what to do in the meantime. 

I spoke to someone just the other day who bought gliders off me 6 years ago, one of them wasn't acting herself so I helped her, offered advice (along with suggesting a vet check). As far as I'm concerned, when you breed something it is your responsibility to offer advice and help for the lifetime of the animal.

Are you getting a male/female pair? If so, do me a favour and ask when they breed at what age you should remove the joeys or whether you will be able to keep them all together even if the joeys are female. I'd be really interested to know what he tells you. 

At the end of the day Ash, we're not picky, if you run in to a problem we'll help you wherever you got them from and they will still be absolutely GORGEOUS! .


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> Don't worry Ash, I don't think you're going to be coming back with two hideously deformed, ill gliders. I'm sure they will be healthy enough, *you just need to be prepared for them to be unsocialised*, if they've been incorrectly sexed then that is easily sorted.
> 
> Just ignore his advice and if you encounter a problem be prepared for the response 'it's not my problem'. I spoke to a guy a year or so ago who bought his gliders off AZ, one of them ended up suffering from a nutritional deficiency (I don't know how long he'd had them and I'm not saying that is Mark's fault), he called Mark and Mark's response was 'not my problem get them to a vet'. I agree with get them to a vet, but the poor guy needed to know how to ensure this doesn't happen again and what to do in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Dont worry my African Grey made her first bond with my dad, i now live with her on my own and im slowly making my own new bond with her and shes a bitter.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Glider bites will be a walk in the park for you then!  :2thumb:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

gliders bites are kind of funny, they dont hurt, then they pinch a lil, and then sometimes there might be a lil blood lmao
there funny lil creatures


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I promise you, glider bites CAN hurt like hell if the glider means it


----------

